# Just Bagged A Rare One!



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got a 1962 Lord Elgin 725 electric that is running. These seem to be a real rarity and one report is they were only test marketed in Chicago and reportedly most were returned as not working and destroyed. The movement appears very primitive, especially the coil. Elgin announced this watch before Hamilton came to market but did not release it prior to 1962.

I will post more when I recieve it.

Heading should say rare ONE.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I just got a 1962 Lord Elgin 725 electric that is running. These seem to be a real rarity and one report is they were only test marketed in Chicago and reportedly most were returned as not working and destroyed. The movement appears very primitive, especially the coil. Elgin announced this watch before Hamilton came to market but did not release it prior to 1962.
> 
> I will post more when I recieve it.
> 
> Heading should say rare ONE.


Looking forward to seeing this one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

First Larry :taz:

Now Bill :taz:

:sadwalk:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Paul, here is a tease. Enhanced copy of the sellers photo.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Hey Paul, here is a tease. Enhanced copy of the sellers photo.


HI WHERE IS THE OTHER HALF GONE? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> First Larry :taz:
> 
> Now Bill :taz:
> 
> :sadwalk:


Come on Paul catch up


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Timetraveller said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > First Larry :taz:
> ...


I wish I could....cant find one.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting - backset, and a bit crude right enough - - let's make one for a "Blue Peter" badge :lol:

Well done Bill, you've got Paul on the run!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I found out the gent that I got it from has 2 more available that are in running condition. I have spoken for one for Paul if he wants it. If anyone else is interested PM me and I will put you in touch. For reference I paid $230 USD delivered for mine. Given the rarity of these watches, I feel it's a real deal for an electric collector. For those who don't know they were only test marketed in Chicago in 1962.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> HI WHERE IS THE OTHER HALF GONE? :blink:


Did Lady Elgin take it in the divorce?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> I just got a 1962 Lord Elgin 725 electric that is running. These seem to be a real rarity and one report is they were only test marketed in Chicago and reportedly most were returned as not working and destroyed. The movement appears very primitive, especially the coil. Elgin announced this watch before Hamilton came to market but did not release it prior to 1962.
> 
> I will post more when I recieve it.
> 
> Heading should say rare ONE.


I just inherited a used computer on site and have moved into the main building. First thing I tried to do was access The Watch Forum. Lo and Behold here I am. WooHoo!

 Looks good Bill. Another front loader type............ Welcome to the club. 

Looks like the battery clip is missing in the photo which leads me to ask............what type of battery is it running with? The reason I ask is because the one I have looks like it would use two batteries. :huh:

She's a beauty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

